# Spanish Pension



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

I receive a small Spanish Pension, though I'm back in UK at the moment. I'm coming back over to Spain for a couple of months or so....just wonderig if I can apply for any concessions or cheap/free bus fares; Anyone able to inform me on this subject please?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

eborlady said:


> I receive a small Spanish Pension, though I'm back in UK at the moment. I'm coming back over to Spain for a couple of months or so....just wonderig if I can apply for any concessions or cheap/free bus fares; Anyone able to inform me on this subject please?



It's not clear where you are resident ... in Spain?
You can get a gold card on the train system which gives you decent discounts. Costs about €5 a year iirc, and we saved that and much more on my wifes first trip to Barcelona. You just go to your local train station and get one from the ticket office. I can't remember if we had to give our NIE or padron.

You are actually able to get a state holiday as well, probably a week in sunny Benidorm in January, but it's free if you are a state pensioner.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It depends where you are, pensioner perks can differ from one town to the next. For example, in Torrevieja all bus travel is free for pensioners. You generally need to be on the _padron_ though - I´m not sure whether you can do this if you aren´t staying permanently.


----------



## eborlady (Jan 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> It depends where you are, pensioner perks can differ from one town to the next. For example, in Torrevieja all bus travel is free for pensioners. You generally need to be on the _padron_ though - I´m not sure whether you can do this if you aren´t staying permanently.


Yeah, I did a bit of internet surfing about it afterwards; Silly me should have done that first! They do have a "Tarjeta sesentaicinco" but I'm not old enough for that, and the Rail pass depends on being resident too, which I'm not, these days.
I could do the empadronimiento if I was going to be there 3 months, but I'm a month short....so it looks like no perks for eborlady, lol!
Yes there's a lot of difference depending where you live, isn't there? That's very good, in Torrevieja. :ranger::ranger:


----------

